

Ask HN: Does Windows Mobile have a future? - digamber_kamat

I am planning to buy a smartphone which I will have to use for next 3 years. I was wondering if WinMo is a good OS of choice.<p>I have to open a lot of word documents and ppts and mails. What can be other alternative ?
======
az
The newer Blackberrys have 'Documents to go' that allow you to read .doc when
they are incoming and edit and send .doc from your phone.

The same is true for .ppt and .xls

Email is standard on all smart phones.

------
profquail
I would say it's pretty good if you're really tied into Windows, and even
better if you're a Windows developer.

If not, I'd go with a Nokia N900, Blackberry, iPhone, then Android, in that
order; the N900 just has a ridiculous number of features, Blackberry has built
their business on enterprise support, the iPhone has good hardware and is
relatively easy to develop for (if you want to), and Android is just a bit
"meh" for me at this point.

------
davidw
I'd avoid Windows Mobile. It's stagnating and is not as beautiful as iPhone or
as open, hackable and nice as Android. BlackBerry might be worth checking out
too.

~~~
brandonkm
Agreed. The only situation in which I'd choose Windows Mobile in is if I were
getting a HD2. The sense ui that HTC built on top of windows mobile is quite
nice and the device is amazing.

------
seanx
I have an HD2, replacing an iPhone. The HD2 is the only winmobile phone I
would recomend as it meets the windows 7 hardware requirements. It's vastly
better at some things than the iPhone but doesn't have the App Store :(. You
can still find most applications that you need but games are not as good.

------
jcapote
No.

------
kloncks
Does windows mobile system has future? Didn't know jokes were allowed on HN :P

